# elinks and this forums

## potuz

Hello list, perhaps this is not the right subforum to ask this but I couldn't figure where to do it. I am trying to open for example forums.gentoo.org with elinks and I get a blank page. The info tab shows "Size 0" and "Encoding gzip"... same with Wikipedia.org and several others (however, google, gmail and such work fine)... is it just me or everyone has this issue?

R.

----------

## avx

Mh, works fine for me, but your "Encoding gzip" sounds a little doubious if that's all you get.

What flags have you USEd to compile it? For reference, this are mine:

```
www-client/elinks-0.12_pre5-r1  USE="X bzip2 gpm idn mouse nls perl ruby ssl unicode zlib -bittorrent -debug -finger -ftp -gopher -guile -ipv6 -javascript -lua -nntp -samba"
```

----------

## potuz

hmmm, I'm puzzled, I fail to see many pages... I have it compiled with:

```

www-client/elinks-0.11.7  USE="X bzip2 gpm ipv6 nls perl ssl unicode zlib -bittorrent -debug -finger -ftp -gopher -guile -idn -javascript -lua -nntp -ruby"

```

What I get on wikipedia for example is:

```
                                                                                

               ┌───────────────────── Info ─────────────────────┐               

               │                                                │               

               │  URL: http://www.wikipedia.org/                │               

               │  Title: http://www.wikipedia.org/              │               

               │                                                │               

               │  Size: 0                                       │               

               │  Codepage: Unicode UTF-8                       │               

               │  Server: Apache                                │               

               │  Encoding: gzip                                │               

               │  Date: Sat, 28 May 2011 21:21:00 GMT           │               

               │  Last modified: Mon, 23 May 2011 07:29:40 GMT  │               

               │  Last visit time: Sat May 28 18:21:24 2011     │               

               │                                                │               

               │                     [ OK ]                     │               

               └────────────────────────────────────────────────┘               

 
```

----------

## avx

Do you use a direct connection or is there something like a proxy/Tor/etc in the way?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Multimedia to Networking & Security.

----------

## potuz

 *avx wrote:*   

> Do you use a direct connection or is there something like a proxy/Tor/etc in the way?

 

There's a wireless router in the middle, but nothing like TOR nor proxies. Firefox and such work fine on the same system

R.

----------

## Knieper

Same here, just rebuild elinks.

----------

